# Vegetarian/Vegan Club



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi guys. If you're a vegetarian or a vegan, or you're planning on becoming one, this is the thread to be at!

Being a vegetarian or vegan on is an experience of its own. But pair it with social anxiety? Yikes! While I'm slowly getting over it, I find it hard to tell people I'm a vegan for fear of being judged. Otherwise I love being a vegan.

So yep, stories, experiences, advice, recipes, etc. Anything veg is welcome here.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

There is a vegan group on this site you know


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> There is a vegan group on this site you know


DOH! I didn't even know there were groups on this site. Thanks.


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

Double DOH! None of the veg groups are really active...


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll be willing to join your club.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I think a thread based club would be nice.
I worked out my budget, on my rather stingy student loan, and it looks like I will be eating a lot of Lentils this term. Which is okay because I rather like lentils.


----------



## Angel Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm a vegan.


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

I experimented with vegan diet for the hell of it 2 years ago(high carb/low fat). I guess i kind of envied veg people, or was curious how they could do that and i couldnt? It changed my life in ways i didnt know possible. Like improved health and hygiene, curing medical issues, endless energy, discovering i have abdominal muscles, and inspiring me to take up sport for the first time in my life. I kind of hope 2 years from now i can look back at my social anxiety and say the same. To be able to say that by talking to people my life changed in ways i didnt know possible. I never thought in my wildest dreams id be a vegan. My mind made a bigger deal than it was. Just like ill never have a enjoyable job or a girlfriend right? Yea right. If you can dream it you can achieve it!


----------



## Angel Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I want a vegan boyfriend more than anything but i find that impossible to have. In the past ive talked to other non vegan guys online and none of them understood and made me feel like im an extreme person if i speak up for it. I became a vegan for the animals and thats where i strongly stand the health benefits have always been a bonus.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I think a thread based club would be nice.
> I worked out my budget, on my rather stingy student loan, and it looks like I will be eating a lot of Lentils this term. Which is okay because I rather like lentils.


lentils are good, but I prefer red kidney beans, I get ones from Central America, better than American beans


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Angel Bunny said:


> I want a vegan boyfriend more than anything but i find that impossible to have. In the past ive talked to other non vegan guys online and none of them understood and made me feel like im an extreme person if i speak up for it. I became a vegan for the animals and thats where i strongly stand the health benefits have always been a bonus.


what about a vegetarian one?


----------



## Angel Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> what about a vegetarian one?


 Only if he were willing to go vegan. I just know from my own experiance vegetarianism and veganism are on too differnt levels i personally dont like how they are accociated together. I started as a vegetarian so i get it but as i grew into veganism i now respect animals as thier own beings with thier own unique lives and not to be exploited in any way.


----------



## dolphine222 (Oct 11, 2013)

I was a vegetarian for a year and stopped for a year (even though I are very little meat). I decided to be vegan about a week ago. I realized again how aweful the meat, dairy and other animal based industries are.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Angel Bunny said:


> Only if he were willing to go vegan. I just know from my own experiance vegetarianism and veganism are on too differnt levels i personally dont like how they are accociated together. I started as a vegetarian so i get it but as i grew into veganism i now respect animals as thier own beings with thier own unique lives and not to be exploited in any way.


Vegetarianism allows dairy (milk, cheese, yogurt). Lactation is a natural process in cows. Drinking milk maintains a commensalistic relationship (the cow wants to secrete milk, and it'll do so regardless of whether you want to drink it or not). We simply choose to drink its milk instead of letting it go down the drain, so to speak. If you go vegan, awesome, but there's nothing wrong with drinking milk / eating yogurt or cheese etc.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

TheHopeless said:


> Double DOH! None of the veg groups are really active...


I know. The group has been somewhat dormant and inactive for a while now. Maybe that's because it's a small group.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

arao6 said:


> Vegetarianism allows dairy (milk, cheese, yogurt). Lactation is a natural process in cows. Drinking milk maintains a commensalistic relationship (the cow wants to secrete milk, and it'll do so regardless of whether you want to drink it or not). We simply choose to drink its milk instead of letting it go down the drain, so to speak. If you go vegan, awesome, but there's nothing wrong with drinking milk / eating yogurt or cheese etc.


Vegetarianism allows dairy (milk, cheese, yogurt). - _No. Ovo/Lacto veggies allow for that. Vegetarianism refers to people who do not eat any animals, animal products, or fish. Vegan's are more strict and do their best not to consume or use any animal products whatsoever. They also don't partake in anything that is thought to harm or oppress animals (e.g., zoos or SeaWorld) and, generally speaking, tend to be more activist oriented. _

Drinking milk maintains a commensalistic relationship (the cow wants to secrete milk, and it'll do so regardless of whether you want to drink it or not). We simply choose to drink its milk instead of letting it go down the drain, so to speak.- _Cows only produce milk when pregnant, and the milk is for their offspring. The milk wouldn't 'go down the drain' it would go into their offspring's mouth._

If you go vegan, awesome, but there's nothing wrong with drinking milk / eating yogurt or cheese etc.- _Rape racks (industry term), taking away calves as soon as they drop to the ground so that they can become beef/veal, or putting a spiked nose ring on the calf so it can't get to the milk that it is meant to drink are just a few of the things that vegetarians/vegans find wrong with the dairy industry. _

There are many other things that vegans/vegetarians take issue with in regards to the dairy industry. There is plenty of info on the topic of dairy farms on the internets. Here's a link to get you started if you are interested: Cows Used for Dairy.
-------------------------------------------

Yes OP, I also cringe at telling people. The stereotype is that vegetarians/vegans are hostile and push their beliefs on others, but it has been my experience that it tends to be the other way around. That being said, people don't always react negatively when they find out (or react at all). Sometimes people will ask questions out of genuine curiosity, and sometimes they will even make some changes to their diet.

A recipe I recently tried was baked eggplant burgers. Pretty easy and very good!


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Arrested Development said:


> Vegetarianism allows dairy (milk, cheese, yogurt). - _No. Ovo/Lacto veggies allow for that. Vegetarianism refers to people who do not eat any animals, animal products, or fish. Vegan's are more strict and do their best not to consume or use any animal products whatsoever. They also don't partake in anything that is thought to harm or oppress animals (e.g., zoos or SeaWorld) and, generally speaking, tend to be more activist oriented. _


I think you are confused. There are different types of vegetarianism; the only type that forbids dairy is veganism. I've been a lacto-vegetarian for the last 19 years (i.e. my whole life), and I've done my fair share of reading on it too. I come from a family of vegetarians / vegans 



Arrested Development said:


> Drinking milk maintains a commensalistic relationship (the cow wants to secrete milk, and it'll do so regardless of whether you want to drink it or not). We simply choose to drink its milk instead of letting it go down the drain, so to speak.- _Cows only produce milk when pregnant, and the milk is for their offspring. The milk wouldn't 'go down the drain' it would go into their offspring's mouth._


I see your point, and I commend your conviction.

A cow begins to produce milk after her first calf, and continues to do so for years as long as she is milked regularly. It goes back to the afferent/efferent pathways that define the cow's milk ejection reflex; the apocrine production of milk maintains with each ejaculatory period, but prolonged production will slow over time up to the cow's genetic ability. The process is painless.

A cow produces _a lot_ more milk than her calf will drink (around 6.6 gallons a day while the calf drinks on average 2.6 gallons a day). Lactation is a natural, painless process, and the cow feels "good" when doing it (e.g. oxytocin levels increase). She'll continue producing milk regardless of whether you drink it or not.

However, in modern factory farming, the cow is fed various growth hormones to increase the rate of lactation. This can be painful for cows (e.g. mastitis) and unsafe for its offspring. This is why I only buy natural cow milk. Although expensive, there are vegetarian farmers who earn a living selling natural milk you know? Plus the cows in those farms live a full, happy life and die of age 



Arrested Development said:


> If you go vegan, awesome, but there's nothing wrong with drinking milk / eating yogurt or cheese etc.- _Rape racks (industry term), taking away calves as soon as they drop to the ground so that they can become beef/veal, or putting a spiked nose ring on the calf so it can't get to the milk that it is meant to drink are just a few of the things that vegetarians/vegans find wrong with the dairy industry. _


Yes, your description postulates several unfortunate processes in modern factory farming.



Arrested Development said:


> There are many other things that vegans/vegetarians take issue with in regards to the dairy industry. There is plenty of info on the topic of dairy farms on the internets. Here's a link to get you started if you are interested: Cows Used for Dairy.




I know. I've had my fair share of experiences. There was a butcher shop close to my house. They were pulling chickens, pigs, etc out of a wooden crate and then slicing their throats in front of the customer. "Fresh food." It traumatized me as a child. In fact, one time, I delivered them an anonymous letter telling them that "hell is near, get ready" lol. I dropped it in front of their door at night. It's awful what happens out there.

I think about this stuff a lot... so, I conclude, there is nothing wrong with milk / cheese / yogurt etc if you buy it from the right people. You'd be supporting vegetarian farmers and such. If you want to know where I buy my milk, PM me and I'll let you know.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

arao6 said:


> I've been a lacto-vegetarian for the last 19 years (i.e. my whole life)


 All my life too, good isn't it? :yes


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

TheHopeless said:


> While I'm slowly getting over it, I find it hard to tell people I'm a vegan for fear of being judged. Otherwise I love being a vegan.


Agreed. I am a vegetarian, so slightly more accepted I suppose, but people's reactions are still so degrading and ignorant. I don't see why it has to be such a big deal when it doesn't affect others. Similar to homophobes or anti-theists, people seem to suspect every vegetarian/vegan wants to convert them or talk about it all the time. People have had vegetarian/vegan diets for centuries, so it is hardly revolutionary.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> All my life too, good isn't it? :yes


Pure gold.


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

Dang I didn't know this would get so many replies. I've go t a lot to respond to...


----------



## Flace (Oct 7, 2013)

if vegetarian isn't that hard to commit. and vegetarian food are sold everywhere like meat food are i wouldnt mind going veggie.

blah... :/ i find that no matter how a vegan justify how easy it is to be vegan it seriously isn't. when your hungry and out... most probably the food store that's still operating is a meat one.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Eh I guess I'm a vegan too, not by choice, i just can't tolerate meat products, makes me sick.

It's so hard to find a protein, I ended up with nuts and hemp seeds, hemp is very good, the hemp protein doesn't taste good enough and doesn't have much more protein then seed, it's almost the same.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Sitting here sipping a protein shake with oat powder, soy isolate, creatine, coffee, cissus, milk and sugar. Strong breakfast.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Hie.

Vegan here. Started my journey almost two years ago. It's mostly second nature now and I would never change it for the world. I'm not ashamed of it but I also don't preach to my family and/or people I encounter. It sucks when people make nasty/offensive comments and jokes about meat. They just don't understand how passionate some of us are. 

Anyway, I didn't know there was a group for veg people! Das cool. ^.^


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Kakumbus said:


> Eh I guess I'm a vegan too, not by choice, i just can't tolerate meat products, makes me sick.
> 
> It's so hard to find a protein, I ended up with nuts and hemp seeds, hemp is very good, the hemp protein doesn't taste good enough and doesn't have much more protein then seed, it's almost the same.


Hi. You don't have to call yourself a vegan if it's not by choice! You would be considered to be on a plant based diet/lifestyle.  Only 'cause being vegan is more than just the contents of the food.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Angel Bunny said:


> I want a vegan boyfriend more than anything but i find that impossible to have. In the past ive talked to other non vegan guys online and none of them understood and made me feel like im an extreme person if i speak up for it. I became a vegan for the animals and thats where i strongly stand the health benefits have always been a bonus.


I agree! I will say though, that I'm seeing more and more people become open to the idea of veganism and/or becoming vegans! It would be extra amazing to find a partner whom understands and values something you're very passionate about. It would also make things move more smoothly with the cooking and stuff. ^_^ P.s. I totally understand about nonveg guys. Guys tend to be more offensive and rude about their meat.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Arrested Development said:


> Vegetarianism allows dairy (milk, cheese, yogurt). - _No. Ovo/Lacto veggies allow for that. Vegetarianism refers to people who do not eat any animals, animal products, or fish. Vegan's are more strict and do their best not to consume or use any animal products whatsoever. They also don't partake in anything that is thought to harm or oppress animals (e.g., zoos or SeaWorld) and, generally speaking, tend to be more activist oriented. _
> 
> Drinking milk maintains a commensalistic relationship (the cow wants to secrete milk, and it'll do so regardless of whether you want to drink it or not). We simply choose to drink its milk instead of letting it go down the drain, so to speak.- _Cows only produce milk when pregnant, and the milk is for their offspring. The milk wouldn't 'go down the drain' it would go into their offspring's mouth._
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR EXPLAINING ALL OF THIS TO THE PERSON. I was cringing and really didn't want to have to get into it myself. Although I will say we do make the assumption that people are supporting the factory farms when sometimes they aren't. But if we're being honest, again, even most of the ovolacto vegetarians whom buy from natural farms will occasionally support mainstream products.


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

KellyLiterary said:


> Agreed. I am a vegetarian, so slightly more accepted I suppose, but people's reactions are still so degrading and ignorant. I don't see why it has to be such a big deal when it doesn't affect others. Similar to homophobes or anti-theists, people seem to suspect every vegetarian/vegan wants to convert them or talk about it all the time. People have had vegetarian/vegan diets for centuries, so it is hardly revolutionary.


I agree, when I was vegetarian about two years ago I was constantly ridiculed by my friends and family. I understand that vegetarianism is kind of a shocking concept to some people, especially if they've been raised eating meat. But it is incredibly frustrating when people berate you for your own beliefs and actions that aren't affecting them. If anything, it is affecting them positively because it's reducing greenhouse gas emissions.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i've been a vegetarian for most of my life.


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

Ive been eating vegan for over 2 years. Which evolved to strictly high carb/low fat/low sodium whole food based vegan for optimal energy, sport performance, and health. Its amazing. I tried it initially just for the hell and didnt think it was going to be long term. However ive completely taken to it and adapted my tastes. Animal products make me gag now. Just smelling or thinking about them. (Passing steak houses is the worst, its like smelling a concentration camp incinerator) It was quite a transformation. Personally i dont really care about animals as passionately as others. Im suffering nearly as much as them with SA and depression/isolation. At least they get to have their heads chopped off. Sometimes i wish someone would do me that favor. lol But yea people killing animals for taste pleasure is a horrible state of affairs and i dont support any of it. But first and foremost its an awesome diet and if done right can change your life like you couldnt imagine.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR EXPLAINING ALL OF THIS TO THE PERSON. I was cringing and really didn't want to have to get into it myself. Although I will say we do make the assumption that people are supporting the factory farms when sometimes they aren't. But if we're being honest, again, even most of the ovolacto vegetarians whom buy from natural farms will occasionally support mainstream products.


By "THE PERSON" are you referring to me? I have a name, you know?

I wrote an 8 page essay back in high school analyzing the afferent/efferent pathways of farm animal nociception; I believe I have a firm understanding of the topic. While I respect vegans, I don't need to be dissed by vegans for being vegetarian-- if you take a moment to understand the science and not just the empathy, you would know my perspective.

I firmly abide by my rationale that dairy is completely fine to consume. That being said, no, it is highly unlikely for me to support mainstream factory farmed products because I drive 45 miles to buy milk from a vegetarian farmer. There is nothing wrong with drinking milk. Name me _one_ bad thing about drinking milk and I'll re-evaluate my position.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

arao6 said:


> By "THE PERSON" are you referring to me? I have a name, you know?


I don't know your name! I'm sorry. :hide



> I wrote an 8 page essay back in high school analyzing the afferent/efferent pathways of farm animal nociception; I believe I have a firm understanding of the topic. While I respect vegans, I don't need to be dissed by vegans for being vegetarian-- if you take a moment to understand the science and not just the empathy, you would know my perspective.
> 
> I firmly abide by my rationale that dairy is completely fine to consume. That being said, no, it is highly unlikely for me to support mainstream factory farmed products because I drive 45 miles to buy milk from a vegetarian farmer. There is nothing wrong with drinking milk. Name me _one_ bad thing about drinking milk and I'll re-evaluate my position.


I'm not here to argue with you! I've had my fair share of debates and arguments with people in the past over various topics, especially vegetarianism/veganism and it's not the path I want to go down anymore! I stated that we DO unfairly assume that everyone is consuming dairy from the mainstream market. That was my saying that I understand YOUR position. I didn't know this was an argumentative thread. Just thought it was a friendly one. ^_^


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> I don't know your name! I'm sorry. :hide


arao6? There's also a "Neil" written on my avatar and on my profile. I think using a name is better than referring to someone as "the person" (this might just be my SA, idk).



myersljennifer said:


> I stated that we DO unfairly assume that everyone is consuming dairy from the mainstream market. That was my saying that I understand YOUR position.


I misunderstood you, sorry. Out of curiosity, why are you vegetarian/vegan?


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

arao6 said:


> arao6? There's also a "Neil" written on my avatar and on my profile. I think using a name is better than referring to someone as "the person" (this might just be my SA, idk).


I'm so sorry I offended you. I didn't mean that at all. At the time I wasn't even paying attention to who said what I was just thankful that the (oh god, here I go again) other person had pointed out some things about the dairy industry! I didn't know you knew those things. 



> I misunderstood you, sorry. Out of curiosity, why are you vegetarian/vegan?


Well I've always been lactose intolerant..and I mean, it doesn't seem natural to me to drink the milk from another species. We get enough milk from our own mothers. Cows seem like an arbitrary animal just "picked" and traditionally has stuck. Also some studies have shown the areas of the world who consume the most dairy have the most cancer and osteoporosis. And humans are very alkaline and I don't want to be acidic. I didn't want to start an argument! I'm sorry again. :rain


----------



## Angel Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

So this is why i differance vegetarian and vegan as i was trying to say earlier vegans are on a differnt thinking level where as you feel its okay to use another species as long as no harm came to them. I still know its wrong to take somthing from anothers body without consent. A mother cow gives milk for her baby, obvioisly a cow is no differnt than any other mammal who gives milk for her baby. She does not need any help from humans. She can handle herself and be control of her own life thats how all animals should live, not held in captivity behind fences or confinment. I understand we have domesticated animals that need to be unfortunately but id loved to see that end. So thats why im vegan not vegetarian. Trust me we have explored everything too and thats why we choose vegan and freedom for all. I just wanted to connect with like minded people on here:'( I didnt want debate this.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Angel Bunny said:


> So this is why i differance vegetarian and vegan as i was trying to say earlier vegans are on a differnt thinking level where as you feel its okay to use another species as long as no harm came to them. I still know its wrong to take somthing from anothers body without consent. A mother cow gives milk for her baby, obvioisly a cow is no differnt than any other mammal who gives milk for her baby. She does not need any help from humans. She can handle herself and be control of her own life thats how all animals should live, not held in captivity behind fences or confinment. I understand we have domesticated animals that need to be unfortunately but id loved to see that end. So thats why im vegan not vegetarian. Trust me we have explored everything too and thats why we choose vegan and freedom for all. I just wanted to connect with like minded people on here:'( I didnt want debate this.


You are very wise.  You can totally connect with the positive people who will find themselves on this thread.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> I'm so sorry I offended you. I didn't mean that at all. At the time I wasn't even paying attention to who said what I was just thankful that the (oh god, here I go again) other person had pointed out some things about the dairy industry! I didn't know you knew those things.


No problem.



myersljennifer said:


> Well I've always been lactose intolerant..and I mean, it doesn't seem natural to me to drink the milk from another species. We get enough milk from our own mothers. Cows seem like an arbitrary animal just "picked" and traditionally has stuck. Also some studies have shown the areas of the world who consume the most dairy have the most cancer and osteoporosis. And humans are very alkaline and I don't want to be acidic. I didn't want to start an argument! I'm sorry again. :rain


Perhaps lactose intolerance is a blessing in disguise. You are right, drinking milk from another species seems unnatural. When you compare it with this, I don't know why but it feels weird to drink human milk too. :lol

I know that you hate arguments so I'll watch my tongue around you 
Stop saying sorry so many times and we're cool.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

arao6 said:


> I know that you hate arguments so I'll watch my tongue around you
> Stop saying sorry so many times and we're cool.


Oh, no you can do whatever you'd like.  I just don't want to upset anyone or argue over things that people are very set in stone about.

Okie.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Angel Bunny said:


> So this is why i differance vegetarian and vegan as i was trying to say earlier vegans are on a differnt thinking level where as you feel its okay to use another species as long as no harm came to them. I still know its wrong to take somthing from anothers body without consent. A mother cow gives milk for her baby, obvioisly a cow is no differnt than any other mammal who gives milk for her baby. She does not need any help from humans. She can handle herself and be control of her own life thats how all animals should live, not held in captivity behind fences or confinment. I understand we have domesticated animals that need to be unfortunately but id loved to see that end. So thats why im vegan not vegetarian. Trust me we have explored everything too and thats why we choose vegan and freedom for all. I just wanted to connect with like minded people on here:'( I didnt want debate this.


Fair enough. Please don't let my opinions hold you back.

Hell, I'll go vegan for a while. Eventually I'll need to start consuming diary again, or I'll start losing muscle mass (counterproductive to what I am trying to achieve).


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Neil! Google vegan body builders. Some of those guys, sheesh. Bulky. And natural too. 

Hope everyone's having a good day and/or night depending on where you're all from!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I would dairy-ly like to be a vegetarian.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> Neil! Google vegan body builders. Some of those guys, sheesh. Bulky. And natural too.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good day and/or night depending on where you're all from!


Oh shizz  I didn't know such a thing existed. That's awesome! Apparently there's an entire book devoted to the topic. I'm sold!

Say, would you know any good vegan recipes, preferably one with lots of protein?


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

arao6 said:


> Oh shizz  I didn't know such a thing existed. That's awesome! Apparently there's an entire book devoted to the topic. I'm sold!
> 
> Say, would you know any good vegan recipes, preferably one with lots of protein?


Haha you don't need to buy a book! I mean, I actually know nothing about body building so...but I had heard/seen some plant based body builders before so it rang a bell when you said that.

Google google google google. ^.^ I eat extremely simple foods now to increase digestion cause I'm all sensitive and stuff, but there's literally a kazillion recipes online. I hope some more people will come in here and give recipes. Protein rich plant based stuff: Kale(steamed is good, it tastes sort of like broccoli), quinoa(grain, higher in protein), uhmmmmmm, beans obviously. Nuts and seeds. (I know, you asked for recipes, not items, hehe) I know there's got to be vegan protein powders out there too although I'm not into that stuff.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> Haha you don't need to buy a book!


Buy? Who said anything about buying? :b



myersljennifer said:


> Google google google google. ^.^ I eat extremely simple foods now to increase digestion cause I'm all sensitive and stuff, but there's literally a kazillion recipes online. I hope some more people will come in here and give recipes.


You'd think that putting plants in a bowl should be easy. I just can't seem to do it right.



myersljennifer said:


> Protein rich plant based stuff: Kale(steamed is good, it tastes sort of like broccoli), quinoa(grain, higher in protein), uhmmmmmm, beans obviously. Nuts and seeds. (I know, you asked for recipes, not items, hehe) I know there's got to be vegan protein powders out there too although I'm not into that stuff.


Yes, I know... This stuff is like Veganism 101. Wait what, vegan protein powders?! You are just full of ideas today! Thanks!


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Hmmmph, well, I'm pretty happy that you think I'm full of ideas at nearly 4am. Oh boy. I better rest.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a com-pulses-ion to become a vegetarian...


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

Steve-300 said:


> I have a com-pulses-ion to become a vegetarian...


Lettuce know if you do beet eating meat.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

You guys are clever.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

PersonPersoning said:


> Lettuce know if you do beet eating meat.


Oh peas, anyone can  You just need to mustard up some courage.

Anyway, I went ahead and took the initiative. Everyone is encouraged to join! 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/vegan-vegetarian-group-2018/

Let me know if there is something I can change. I created another group because I couldn't find the original one (deleted?)

Edit: nevermind, found it:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/vegetarians-and-vegans-1938/


----------



## geraldine (Oct 28, 2013)

This post will be helpful for me.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bought vegan protein powder... Not bad. I got the "PlantFusion Cookies and Cream" flavor. I'll let you guys know if it works. It tastes a little weird at first, but you get used to it quickly.

I feel like I need diary... I'm either fatigued or malnourished or going through withdrawal symptoms >_>


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

arao6 said:


> Bought vegan protein powder... Not bad. I got the "PlantFusion Cookies and Cream" flavor. I'll let you guys know if it works. It tastes a little weird at first, but you get used to it quickly.
> 
> I feel like I need diary... I'm either fatigued or malnourished or going through withdrawal symptoms >_>


Dairy can be quite hard to give up, for some people. Like an addiction. Have you read about casomorphin in cheese? You gotta count your calories to make sure youre getting enough. THats the biggest mistake people make trying a vegan diet. If you dont get sufficient calories your cravings for your old food will never go away. And you will feel like crap. http://cronometer.com/


----------



## songsforthedeaf (Aug 30, 2013)

If anyones into building muscle or worried about protein intake...I just had some peanut butter today. Checked the tub, that stuff is 24% protein. I dont think alot of meat has that high protein content.

Hello all, I would consider myself like 95% veggie. I do eat meat on occaision (either because of laziness, or its cheap, or I give in because its so very tasty) but I basically live on a veggie diet. I do alot of cooking


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

Its impossible to get protein deficiency if youre eating sufficient calories of any plant food. It doesnt matter what you eat because everything contains amino acids in high enough concentration to sustain the body. Even fruits contain 5% protein by calorie. The whole hysteria about protein was just a marketing gimmick of the meat industry, trying to convince people that they need to buy their product. The strongest animals on the planet are vegetarian and eat grass and such. Horses, elephants, rams, rhinos, gorillas. Proof that eating sufficient calories from plants is all that is required to be healthy and strong as an ox.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

vegetarian checking in


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

PersonPersoning said:


> Its impossible to get protein deficiency if youre eating sufficient calories of any plant food. It doesnt matter what you eat because everything contains amino acids in high enough concentration to sustain the body. Even fruits contain 5% protein by calorie. The whole hysteria about protein was just a marketing gimmick of the meat industry, trying to convince people that they need to buy their product. The strongest animals on the planet are vegetarian and eat grass and such. Horses, elephants, rams, rhinos, gorillas. Proof that eating sufficient calories from plants is all that is required to be healthy and strong as an ox.


You.are.awesome. Thank you for posting this valuable information! EVERY food has protein. People better start waking up, removing them blinders. At least in order to stop judging vegetarians.:boogie


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> You.are.awesome. Thank you for posting this valuable information! EVERY food has protein. People better start waking up, removing them blinders. At least in order to stop judging vegetarians.:boogie


The funny part is most vegetarians eat dairy which contains animal protein anyway. Eating meat for protein is like eating a cannonball for iron. Its a little over kill.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

PersonPersoning said:


> Its impossible to get protein deficiency if youre eating sufficient calories of any plant food. It doesnt matter what you eat because everything contains amino acids in high enough concentration to sustain the body. Even fruits contain 5% protein by calorie. The whole hysteria about protein was just a marketing gimmick of the meat industry, trying to convince people that they need to buy their product. The strongest animals on the planet are vegetarian and eat grass and such. Horses, elephants, rams, rhinos, gorillas. Proof that eating sufficient calories from plants is all that is required to be healthy and strong as an ox.


 Good post. It's impressive how successfully the idea of the necessity of animal protein has been used by that industry. I bet half of the population don't even know that there is protein in vegetables. 
The best protein, in my view, for after intense exercise, is peanut butter. No need for protein powders (another ridiculous idea).


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Yep, and we see that it _literally _becomes overkill, by killing us over time with diseases.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm happy that everyone is giving positive advices now!  You're all great.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

It's not that simple. Just because there is protein in plants does not mean that we can metabolize it efficiently. For example, wood contains many glycoproteins and starches, but our body lacks enzymes to digest them. Evolutionarily, we are usually secondary consumers; the enzymes in our body can metabolize meat much better than plants. Hence, we are able to derive more protein from animal products.

Dystrophy due to nutritional deficiency is common in vegans. I hate to say it, but it's reality; if all you ate were plants, your life would be a short ride. However, there are great protein sources in the plantae kingdom, and the above is a good example. Peanut butter is great, but protein powder is better.

@ myersljennifer
Sorry lol.


Edit -
That is not to assume that eating only plants will kill you. It won't.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Check out some RAW vegans who have lived to 100+. I believe the most recent was 114 years old and still alive. Thriving on fruits and vegetables. Raw. ^_^


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Nutrient absorption is definitely an issue for a lot of people, especially with b12. Our bodies create b12 though. And, meat eaters have just as much an issue with b12 deficiency. Protein is never an issue thouh, even if you get the smallest amount absorbed. There's also never been a calcium deficiency in history, I'm pretty sure. Hehe. Nobody has all the answers. I'm just doing my best. Being vegan makes me the happiest.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello there  I'm a vegetarian and thinking of becoming of vegan.. Could someone tell me why this would be a good/bad idea. And if you think I should, what are some simple/cheap/tasty/healthy vegan meals?


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Hello there  I'm a vegetarian and thinking of becoming of vegan.. Could someone tell me why this would be a good/bad idea. And if you think I should, what are some simple/cheap/tasty/healthy vegan meals?


Hi! Best tip is to ease into it, and make sure you're eating enough! Cheap foods: Rice, beans, potatoes, other legumes/starches, corn. And the best: Bananas. So cheap, and so nutrient dense. If you don't eat enough food, you're going to fall off the wagon and go back to calorie dense/fatty foods such as dairy products. P.s. Soy milk is the closest to cows milk, in my opinion.

There's various reasons to go vegan, but each person should make them for themselves.  I watched Earthlings and went overnight. Simply for not wanting to support the dairy/meat industry. There's various health benefits that you can research, such as people curing diseases, acne(puss from dairy products, google some facts about what's allowed into the milk by law).


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I just don't understand why people think they need milk to nutritionally thrive! It is absolutely unnecessary. We are the only beings to drink and eat another animal's secretions. Calcium is a mineral that comes from the ground, not from cows. The dairy industry has the inner grip of putting curriculum in colleges and universities, paid advertising to kids, and has a strong influence in government. It is no wonder this rich Western diet comes with disease, allergies, arthritis, acne, and a bunch of other ailments. We eat like kings and queens and pay a price for it.

I eat very little meat (not a vegan by philosophy). There are still some health benefits, but I turned ship from animal-based foods after 21 years of consuming them and stick to a plant-based diet.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

ToughUnderdog said:


> I just don't understand why people think they need milk to nutritionally thrive! It is absolutely unnecessary. We are the only beings to drink and eat another animal's secretions. Calcium is a mineral that comes from the ground, not from cows. The dairy industry has the inner grip of putting curriculum in colleges and universities, paid advertising to kids, and has a strong influence in government. It is no wonder this rich Western diet comes with disease, allergies, arthritis, acne, and a bunch of other ailments. We eat like kings and queens and pay a price for it.
> 
> I eat very little meat (not a vegan by philosophy). There are still some health benefits, but I turned ship from animal-based foods after 21 years of consuming them and stick to a plant-based diet.


You could not possibly be more on point about milk/dairy(in my opinion)! It is funny, how we humans use another animal for milk. Sheesh. That certainly is not natural. If you think about it, really, eating meat(in a natural environment, way back when) is more natural than raping/impregnating cows to give us THEIR milk for THEIR babies. 

Awesome, good for you! A plant based lifestyle is awesome. I know it makes me _feel _better than ever.:boogie


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> Protein is never an issue thouh, even if you get the smallest amount absorbed.


It's an issue for every man trying to build a good body :b But I see your point, yes. Eating a variety of foods should cover the nutritional requirements.



ToughUnderdog said:


> I just don't understand why people think they need milk to nutritionally thrive! It is absolutely unnecessary. We are the only beings to drink and eat another animal's secretions. Calcium is a mineral that comes from the ground, not from cows.


Fertile plants have more than enough calcium, so I don't know why we're talking about milk again.

Secondly, the only reason I'm vegan right now and not vegetarian is because I don't want to support mainstream factory brands of milk. Milk is a great nutritional resource, and since humans are intelligent creatures, we make the best use of it. I wouldn't support milk if the relationship with the cow wasn't commensalistic. Sadly, with factory farming, we are like parasites, leeching off the cow until it dries, only to be tossed aside for slaughter. Hence me being vegan.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

arao6 said:


> It's an issue for every man trying to build a good body :b But I see your point, yes. Eating a variety of foods should cover the nutritional requirements.


Yes, totally! But I didn't think we were talking about aesthetics n stuff like that! I thought we were just talking health wise. Obviously you need extra protein if you're trying to bulk up.


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Hello there  I'm a vegetarian and thinking of becoming of vegan.. Could someone tell me why this would be a good/bad idea. And if you think I should, what are some simple/cheap/tasty/healthy vegan meals?


I am a vegan and I often eat navy beans with rice. I make my own beans because I don't like the canned beans, they are more expensive and less healthy. I just add cayenne pepper to the beans while I cook them in a crock pot.

I also like to eat potatoes with olive oil and cayenne pepper. I think the olive oil helps with the vegan diet.

After that I just eat lots of raw foods and like to use hummus for vegetable dip sometimes. And I also drink almond milk.

The diet seems to maintain my body fine. I weight 210 pounds at 5 foot 10.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok here's an update Jenny, the protein powder seems to work. I have an expensive bioimpedance scanner and it's showing my muscle percentage slowly but surely increasing. Good stuff.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

arao6 said:


> Ok here's an update fellas, the protein powder seems to work. I have an expensive bioimpedance scanner and it's showing my muscle percentage slowly but surely increasing. Good stuff.


Fellas? Fellas? OH I SEE. I'm not involved in the updates, huh? :twak



I'm glad it's working out for you.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> Fellas? Fellas? OH I SEE. I'm not involved in the updates, huh? :twak
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad it's working out for you.


Shoot, my mistake, I fixed my previous post. 

However,









Edit-- does anyone know if vegan ice cream exists? Preferably one that is tastes like ice cream?


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

arao6 said:


> Edit-- does anyone know if vegan ice cream exists? Preferably one that is tastes like ice cream?


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

arao6 said:


> Shoot, my mistake, I fixed my previous post.
> 
> However,
> 
> ...


Seriously laughing hard at the fact that you changed it from fellas to literally just my name. HAHAHAHA. Good job, m'dear. You learn quickly.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

/Not mad. :squeeze


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

PersonPersoning said:


>


Need this. There isn't any vegan ice creams I haven't liked. I think the soy based ones are most like dairy milk, but that's just personal tastebud stuffz.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

myersljennifer said:


> Seriously laughing hard at the fact that you changed it from fellas to literally just my name. HAHAHAHA. Good job, m'dear. You learn quickly.


:nw



PersonPersoning said:


>












Sa-weet.



myersljennifer said:


> Need this. There isn't any vegan ice creams I haven't liked. I think the soy based ones are most like dairy milk, but that's just personal tastebud stuffz.


Hmm, but it's still missing that milk flavor :b


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

arao6 said:


> Dystrophy due to nutritional deficiency is common in vegans. I hate to say it, but it's reality; if all you ate were plants, your life would be a short ride. However, there are great protein sources in the plantae kingdom, and the above is a good example. Peanut butter is great, but protein powder is better.


 Thats like saying obesity, high cholesterol, diabetes and heart disease is common in a standard american diet. Which it is, but that doesnt mean the diet is the cause. That just means the person failed on their diet by their choices. They were eating too much of the wrong things within their diet range (too much red meat and cheese). Conversely, you can eat vegan/vegetarian and not get dystrophy if you are getting enough calories and not just eating marshmallows. The unhealthily skinny vegans/vegetarians are the ones eating a salad for lunch and an apple which is like a 200 calorie meal. They have an eating disorder. Anyone would eat their muscles away if they were living in clinical starvation.


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

arao6 said:


>


Haha. Thats what i said the first time i put the spoon into my mouth.
It was about 18 months after eating cow ice cream that i found this and it provided the same taste experience that i remember. But sure if you are having a tasting contest side to side then it may be noticeably less creamy. Still didnt stop me from getting hooked and having to give it up entirely.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

PersonPersoning said:


> Thats like saying obesity, high cholesterol, diabetes and heart disease is common in a standard american diet. Which it is, but that doesnt mean the diet is the cause. That just means the person failed on their diet by their choices.


I understand what you're getting at, but you just contradicted yourself there. What you have there is a _Circular Argument_ fallacy.

Diet is a major contributor to those aforementioned diseases, and that's a fact. Personal dietary choices can lead to disease, but the end result is the same: diet led to disease.



PersonPersoning said:


> They were eating too much of the wrong things within their diet range (too much red meat and cheese). Conversely, you can eat vegetarian and not get dystrophy if you are getting enough calories and not just eating marshmallows. The unhealthily skinny vegans/vegetarians are the ones eating a salad for lunch and an apple which is like a 200 calorie meal. They have an eating disorder. Anyone would eat their muscles away if they were living in clinical starvation.


Agreed, my friend. There are indeed lots of factors that account for health. You are correct that a person must intake at least his/her basal metabolic rate of calories to survive long-term. I couldn't agree more about the range of foods. 



> Haha. Thats what i said the first time i put the spoon into my mouth.
> It was about 18 months after eating cow ice cream that i found this and it provided the same taste experience that i remember. But sure if you are having a tasting contest side to side then it may be noticeably less creamy. Still didnt stop me from getting hooked and having to give it up entirely.


You're awesome you know that? I'm definitely trying it. Where would I find it though?


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

arao6 said:


> Where would I find it though?


Some Stop&Shops, Target, Whole foods. Those are the only places ive seen it.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

You can base your diet around plant foods, or only eat plant foods, and as long as you get variation, and eat enough calories, you won't miss out on anything. Protein supplements should only be used by people doing lots and lots of muscle work, and other supplements for vitamins and such just aren't necessary.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Is there any benefit to organic foods besides the fact that there are no added chemical preservatives?


----------

